# Best Mechanics Handsoap



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Do any of you guys get those grease/oil/dirt stains imbedded into the lines of your first finger and thumb? I've been replacing some hydraulic hoses on a Kubota tractor. The entire job went several days as I worked on it when I had time. 
Anyway, now that I'm done, I can't get my hands clean...gre: There has to be a special method that mechanics use to get their hands clean....or a special soap. Someone said to use snap-on hand soap....others said to use glass cleaner.....and still others said to use a light oil before soap.

What say you?

B


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

Ever notice how spiffy clean your hands look after you eat a burger and fries? Light oil works well at thinning thick oils and getting it off.

That said, I've also been well pleased with a good scrub brush and GOjo citrus. 

If you're into pain, powdered laundry detergent also works well.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

You can buy a hand cleaner specifically for the purpose I guess, but I have best results with just Dawn and a scrub brush.


----------



## swampyankee (May 15, 2006)

The best handcleaner that I've come across in years is BEAR PAW. It was made a few towns away from me in cobleskill NY. but the last can i got I noticed that its now made in Tn. Amazing stuff. Its got some type of grit in it like the old mechanics soap used to have before they "improved" it.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm with "How Do I" - using Dawn dishsoap.. hey if'n it's good enough to use on animals rescued via oil spills......
I draw the line about the scrub brush though.....


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

I go with Dawn dishsoap if water is handy, if out side no water I use "GOOP" waterless hand cleaner then when I get home finish up with the Dawn and warm water.
Glenn


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I am a big fan of Goop too, but I can't seem to find it around here.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I worked in a shop where we worked on buy back big three USA MFG cars. We used a product from a tube that was sugar beet based some thing like SBS if I remember, before ever touching a wrench. We used a simular product to remove the grease and oil after finishing the job but for the life of me I don't remember the name.

Here at home I buy about 4 bottles of dollar store dish soap a year. After finishing the work I soap really good with out the use of a brush. Once I have a good sticky lather I hit the 5 gallon pail of water I have sitting out side the door to rince off.

 Al


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

When I had my shop , the community wash sink had a container of orange hand cleaner , but that makes my skin break out so I all ways just used Dawn .
I left a 1/2 gal there and it quickly disapeared ? 
I stopped in last week ,and there are 5 1/2 gal Dawn's on the shelf and nothing else .
My alltime favorite is D-L Antiseptic but it isn't made anymore ? 
When I worked as a diesel mech. I used both and a scrub brush.
Bob


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

If you know you are going to get dirty grime and grease on your hands the first thing to do is to take a good hand cleaner and apply it First. Then use paper towels and wipe your hands dry and then go do the work. You will be pleasantly surprised how clean your hands will be when you do the clean up later.


----------



## 6riverfarms (May 20, 2012)

If i know im about to get greasy I always try to put hand lotion on beforehand. It really helps with clean up later. We always keep gojo citrus at the shop and I keep a bar of Lava soap by the bathroom sink in the house. Always works great for me.


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Son works in the oilfield repairing rigs. They all swear by Joe's hand cleaner. Cherry scented.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Bentley said:


> Do any of you guys get those grease/oil/dirt stains imbedded into the lines of your first finger and thumb? I've been replacing some hydraulic hoses on a Kubota tractor. The entire job went several days as I worked on it when I had time.
> Anyway, now that I'm done, I can't get my hands clean...gre: There has to be a special method that mechanics use to get their hands clean....or a special soap. Someone said to use snap-on hand soap....others said to use glass cleaner.....and still others said to use a light oil before soap.
> 
> What say you?
> ...


Most any liquid dish soap is better and cheaper.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

Anything from the auto parts store that has pumice in it. If you really want them clean, do the dishes by hand, do some laundry by hand or spend the day in the pool or your favorite swimmin hole.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

agmantoo said:


> If you know you are going to get dirty grime and grease on your hands the first thing to do is to take a good hand cleaner and apply it First. Then use paper towels and wipe your hands dry and then go do the work. You will be pleasantly surprised how clean your hands will be when you do the clean up later.


An auto mechanic told me this same tip 30+ years ago.:grin:


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Alleyyooper - I had something similar when doing darkroom work with chemicals that would stain and damage skin. It was called Kerodex, and as you say, it was applied BEFORE working and formed a barrier, without even being noticeable on the hands. 

My dad taught me to dig my fingernails into a wet bar of soap before starting paint jobs and dirty mechanic work.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I clean the worst of it off with wd40 and paper towels, followed up with Ivory liquid dish soap and warm water.


----------



## ovendoctor (Jun 28, 2006)

veggie oil first 
then dish soap
then water

this will remove roofing tar off your skin

Doc.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

I used to wonder about this since I could never get my hands clean. Doing the dishes by hand worked, so I wondered about just regular hand soap in the shower. It works if you get a good lather, and just keep wringing your hands. Its a matter of time and water. A brush helps get the black ring around the nails and under the fingernails.

I tend to just use the orange goop with pumice at work. I have a tube in the truck to clean up with without water when we're in the field. Also, aren't mechanics now using gloves more? My TDI guru is using nitrile gloves like they're going out of style. If you're in California, its probably mandatory. 

Michael


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Dawn dish soap, do the dishes or an epson salt and hot water soak, hot as you can stand and 15 minutes, especially on cold days....James


----------



## calfisher (Apr 26, 2010)

I have been a machinist for 40 years and have my hands in all kinds of hydrocarbon sludge every day. The dish soap and very hot water has always worked the best.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Hand lotion and or nitrile gloves are great.


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

Swarfega was what we always used but it isn't always easy to find.


----------

